# A3 1.4tfsi vs BMW 116i 0-200



## Labirintus (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys!
Looking forward to the new A3, with 1,4 litre petrol engine (am not a fan of diesel). In this video the A3 seems to be slower than the 118i BMW, wich is my other interest. I want to use the car mostly in suburban region, so wich is the better one? 116i, 118i, A3 1,4, A3 1,8? 





any advise are welcome here :wave:


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

Labirintus said:


> Hi Guys!
> Looking forward to the new A3, with 1,4 litre petrol engine (am not a fan of diesel). In this video the A3 seems to be slower than the 118i BMW, wich is my other interest. I want to use the car mostly in suburban region, so wich is the better one? 116i, 118i, A3 1,4, A3 1,8?
> 
> 
> ...


You need more POWER. No 2.0T's?


----------

